# Katadyn water filters



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I need to get a water filter. Do any of you have any advice concerning the Katadyn Pocket vs. Katadyn Vario?

I have one source that has told me the Pocket version is junk, and that the Vario is the way to go. If that is the case, why such extreme price differences? Anyone have any thoughts?

Katadyn Pocket
vs.
Katadyn Vario


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have used a Katadyn Hiker for close to 20 years and it hasn't failed once. Never have used the Pocket but clean water is pretty important in the backcountry so I don't mind the size of the Hiker.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

I've used the pocket for 2 years and haven't had a problem, but I take excellent care of it. It does get tough to pump if the water is slightly muddy but you can field clean it pretty easily. The water always tastes great and is crystal clear. The weekend before last I hiked into Henry's fork basin below kings peak in the dark, set up camp and filtered and drank from a small stream that looked clean. When the sun came up I saw that the stream and the land all around it was covered in sheep poop but the water tasted good and I didn't get sick. The pocket is all aluminum with a plastic sleeve covering the filter. It is heavy but extremely sturdy and well built.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I have used a Katadyn Hiker for close to 20 years and it hasn't failed once. Never have used the Pocket but clean water is pretty important in the backcountry so I don't mind the size of the Hiker.


^^^^this


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> I have used a Katadyn Hiker for close to 20 years and it hasn't failed once. Never have used the Pocket but clean water is pretty important in the backcountry so I don't mind the size of the Hiker.


Yep, used the Hiker since they were introduced.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Had an MSR...junk...never a problem with any of the Katadyn's I've had....


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Never tried the others- have a Katadyn Hiker and really like it. I did buy a Steripen Classic Water just incase the filter clogged on the Katadyn.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

why not get a sawyer squeeze filter...itll last 1 million gallons of water...
their cheaper too


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I ended up buying the Katadyn Vario. We'll give it a try and see if I live or not.


----------

